# Unique interactive TV and online services for Bell Canadian Open



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Looks as if Bell Expressvu will be launching some very cool Interactive TV features for the upcoming Canadian Open. Wouldn't it be nice if Dish Network picked up on some of this...

http://www.cnw.ca/fr/releases/archive/September2004/03/c6668.html



> Unique interactive TV and online services for Bell Canadian Open provide fans enhanced experience 'on par' with being at Glen Abbey
> 
> Bell ExpressVu and Bell Sympatico subscribers will enjoy unsurpassed golf coverage in the comfort of their home
> 
> ...


----------

